# Is it okay to leave my outside spigot turned on?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a brass Y hose connector so that I can attach two hoses to my spigot. The connector has an "ON" switch.

Is it okay to leave my spigot valve turned on and just turn off the water using the connector switch?

I was curious if there is a water waste issue or a possible flooding or pipe risk that comes with doing this.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

No you should be fine. As long as there's no leaks at the Y to spigot connection you won't have any issues.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

As long as you remove the Y and shut off the faucet when winter arrives you're good to go.


----------

